# Which Is The Best Paint For Painting Tin Roofs To Save Energy!



## highbids

I'm starting a painting business down here in Savannah, GA 
painting tin roofs.

Has anyone done any research on the best product to use
that saves a homeowner money on there AC & electric bill 
and last the longest.


----------



## jasontrott

Hi....
The best way to paint the metal roof is to paint with either oil-based paint or latex paint. But the problem with latex paint is that, they leave the unattractive brush strokes, where as the oil paints are a lot smoother.

Regards..
Jason Trott


----------



## highbids

What product would be the best one for energy saving on customers
AC bill that I can get at Home Depot or Lowe's



jasontrott said:


> Hi....
> The best way to paint the metal roof is to paint with either oil-based paint or latex paint. But the problem with latex paint is that, they leave the unattractive brush strokes, where as the oil paints are a lot smoother.
> 
> Regards..
> Jason Trott


----------



## Grumpy

Home Depot or Lowes. Forget it. Don't even waste your money on the chit they sell. 

Hire a professional roofing contractor with access to REAL elastomeric roof coating The elastomeric they sell at Home Depot and lowes is not much better than paint.

I have no idea what Jason is talking about. Look at ER Systems.


----------



## 1985gt

Paint wont last a year on a metal roof. Look at ER systems like grumpy said or Gaf's Top Coat. You cant buy either one at Lowes or HD. Dont waste your time or the customers money using that junk.


----------



## highbids

How about these reviews of Henrys 687 Enviro White Premium White Roof Coating

http://www.henry.com/roofing/coolroofcoatings/whiteroofcoatings/687whiteroofcoating

http://www.philadelphiaspeaks.com/f...ctive-roof-coating-amazed-how-well-works.html


----------



## JWRoofing

Gaco Western and Topps both have high quality metal roof coating systems.

Also Grumpy is correct about the stuff at the box stores, with the only value of the cheap roof coatings are once a homeowner uses those products they usually call a professional a few years later to get a new roof. You should see what the cheap elastomeric do to cap sheet if the roof has ponding water!


----------

